# .Wearing Glasses Through Reconnaissance Pipeline



## Jiyuu889 (May 5, 2016)

Good afternoon Ladies and Gentlemen,

I am currently a poolee with a ship date of late August. I'm slotted as a HZ contract and have some questions regarding wearing glasses during the Reconnaissance pipeline. I understand that the training is extremely water-concentrated, so will I be able to wear glasses? Or will they have me complete PRK/LASIK prior to reporting to/during MART? 

After some research I found this thread (Tactical Prescription Glasses). Should I start looking into something like this but with goggles? 

I understand there are a couple gentlemen on this forum who recently completed BRC, and I' d like some guidance from you guys, if possible. I would like to take care of my possible hindrances before they become an actual problem.

Hopefully this thread can become a good source of info for those who are in the same situation as myself.


Thank you in advance, gentlemen.


----------



## Gunz (May 5, 2016)

You'll be given an eye exam at boot camp and issued regulation glasses. You won't be allowed to wear non-issue or civilian eyewear, tactical or otherwise, or contact lenses in boot camp. Beyond that, I don't know what the policy is but somebody here will know. Good Luck.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 5, 2016)

Wouldn't worry too much.

I've seen several with glasses in an FR Plt.  I've known a few SS with glasses in the Plt.

Don't use it as an excuse or crutch.

Just do it.  Good luck.


----------



## Jiyuu889 (May 25, 2016)

Thank you for the responses gentlemen!


----------



## TDOW72 (Sep 14, 2016)

Just my two cents, but I paid for PRK out of my own pocket, and it's been the best investment I've ever made.  If you have the money it's worth looking into.  It can take years before you'll ever get the military to pay for it. The last thing you want to have to worry about is breaking your glasses right before an operation.


----------

